# Too soon but cant help looking...



## Serianas (13 February 2015)

So as you all probably know we had Salem PTS on Weds morning, it was the kindest option.  We miss him like crazy, he was the biggest fluffball with a gigantic heart.  We will be burying his ashes whn we get him back under a nice rose bush or the somelike.

Anyway, I cant stop looking at CLP, RSPCA, BARC etc.  Is it too soon to fill that gap in our lives?  It makes me feel better to look because I know we have so much love to give, but i feel guilty because we dont even have our beloved back yet.

We are looking for a pair this time, black indoor cats, preferably female about 4 years old... so there is probably loads of time til we find what we are looking for! 

Dont even know why im posting, things are just a jumbled mess atm, and I dread going home after work with no-one to greet me, sit with me while I cook, and then go sit on the sofa back to greet the OH ten mins before his hometime.


----------



## Happy Hunter (13 February 2015)

Sometimes it's just fate.
I 'accidentally' bought my new horse three days after mare was diagnosed as never to be ridden again.
Yes not quite the same, but as I say - these things have a funny way of just 'happening'


----------



## Meowy Catkin (13 February 2015)

Some people like to wait, some people like to get a new pet straight away. Neither is wrong, how you handle grief is an individual thing. I've always chosen cats that are completely different to the previous cats, but I know someone who always bought the same breed, in the same colour as that was what worked for them. If you are ready to start looking, do so.


----------



## JulesRules (13 February 2015)

I was going to say pretty much exactly what Faracat said. Grief is an individual thing and we all handle it differently. 

If having another cat around the place helps you, then do it. Don't worry what anybody else thinks.


----------



## Serianas (13 February 2015)

We have an appointment to meet cats on Sunday... I must be mad!


----------



## LittleBlackMule (13 February 2015)

Don't feel guilty, you aren't trying to replace him, just trying to fill the void he has left behind. You can give a home to another cat that needs it, in his memory.


----------



## splashgirl45 (13 February 2015)

it is different for everyone.  when I had my last dog PTS I didn't want another dog at all, after 5 months I got my current dog as I missed having a dog so much...., when I had my horse PTS I started looking straight away.... before I lost my horse(she was 24 and on borrowed time)  people asked me if I was going to get another and I said definitely not, and ive no idea why I changed my mind....very strange but just do whatever feels right for you..


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (13 February 2015)

Serianas said:



			So as you all probably know we had Salem PTS on Weds morning, it was the kindest option.  We miss him like crazy, he was the biggest fluffball with a gigantic heart.  We will be burying his ashes whn we get him back under a nice rose bush or the somelike.

Anyway, I cant stop looking at CLP, RSPCA, BARC etc.  Is it too soon to fill that gap in our lives?  It makes me feel better to look because I know we have so much love to give, but i feel guilty because we dont even have our beloved back yet.

We are looking for a pair this time, black indoor cats, preferably female about 4 years old... so there is probably loads of time til we find what we are looking for! 

Dont even know why im posting, things are just a jumbled mess atm, and I dread going home after work with no-one to greet me, sit with me while I cook, and then go sit on the sofa back to greet the OH ten mins before his hometime.
		
Click to expand...

 There is no right or wrong - no time frame is right.  Its what you need which counts.

 Some people need to fill the gap asap others need to wait, some pick another up on the way back from putting their loved one to sleep.  


Being a foster with Cats protection I see many families and many choices to wait or get another weeks after their last pet PTS.
  One thing counts...................................

 You are no replacing (I like some say) what you are doing is opening another part of your heart for a new pet.  His door is locked and all the memories are in the *vault* they won't be tarnished or spoiled. 

For some grieving is easier if they have another pet to grieve with, I know that is the case for me.   Don't feel bad he would not want you  to say no to another pet.


----------



## Mrs B (13 February 2015)

How can it be wrong to want to love and protect another asap? 

Anyone who loves their pets knows that they are unique individuals who can never be replaced, and replacing them is not at all what you're trying to do. If it's right for you, do it. 

For others, they need space to come to terms with the loss, so that's equally right in their case.

We lost our darling TK to cancer 3 weeks ago. Pads is missing her terribly (she's only 18 months herself) and I found her sitting on TK's grave the other day, which made me cry ...

But tomorrow, we're going to meet this little one, (below) and hopefully she'll come to live with us in about 10 weeks. She won't ever replace TK (no cat could) but life and love goes on. As it should.

And for me and it seems, for you, Serianas, life is only ok as long as there are cats to share it. Amen to that.


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (13 February 2015)

Mrs B said:








Click to expand...

 I  want I want I want ..... I am going to steal when Mrs B is not looking.   ADORABLE  AWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWWW


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (14 February 2015)

I don't think I could be without a cat by me in the evenings, they are part of my life.  You do whatever feels right for you and if going to see potential new family members on sunday makes you feel better then it's right!

MrsB, omg, that is just adorable.


----------



## JulesRules (14 February 2015)

Good luck tomorrow. Let us know how you get on


----------



## Serianas (14 February 2015)

That kitten is adorable!!! though we tend to go for the more mature puss  We are now going today as the thing that was meant to be happening today isnt... cant wait!!

And thank you all for you kind words... We know there will never be a one like him but you are right, I cant cope without a furry member of the family.  The pony just glares at me if i try to cuddle him, and my poor beardie is waterlogged (hes my go to guy if im upset  ).

I will let you know how we get on!!


----------



## TheMule (14 February 2015)

Every day you wait is another day the cats have to spend in a centre which is, lets be honest, not the best place for a cat to be living.
Every time I look at my rescue cats I know what a wonderful thing it was to pick them and give them such a great life.


----------



## Burmilla (15 February 2015)

When my beautiful Burmese died, I was utterly heartbroken.  I had him for 13 years and he had been there for me through so much. A swaggering, sneering thug, who took what he wanted from the world, he was my loyal guardian.
I haunted the local RSPCA, CP, and every other cat rescue centre within a 30 mile radius, looking for another Oriental- type. Nothing.
One day, trawling the local RSPCA, a small black and white cat, with a bent foreleg, bald patches, and an insistent yowl, tapped at the front of her cabin with an imperious paw: the supervisor opened the door, Miss Cat leapt out, put her forelegs round my neck and head-butted my face!
She had been a member of a large 'welfare case' - 72 cats and kittens crammed together in tiny cages, stacked up in a back bedroom in a high rise flat. The bent foreleg was a result of being wedged in with so many other young cats, the patchy fur and poor skin, another. She, and the others who survived had needed lengthy veterinary support to pull through. 
Five years on, she is still an  imperious, attention-seeking loud cat with a bent foreleg.   Her fur is glossy and thick, the bent foreleg more serviceable. She is the centre of her universe, and that of every one who steps into it!
No cat could ever dim the memories of my beloved Burmese: Miss Cat is differently delightful, and a dear friend.  
I hope you and your next cat/s find each other soon!
xx


----------



## ILuvCowparsely (15 February 2015)

any news?do we hear the patter of tiny feet????


----------



## Serianas (15 February 2015)

HGA-12 said:



			any news?do we hear the patter of tiny feet????
		
Click to expand...

Unfortunately not  the cat we went to see got adopted while we were there (despite being there for months).  We took a fancy to one, who then bit the OH.  Needless to say it was a disaster... However we are going to try to get to another rescue today. I will not give up!


----------



## suestowford (15 February 2015)

I went to the rescue centre the day after my last cat was pts and was chosen by two lovely cats. The lady who runs it said 'it's your duty to get another as you have a vacancy that's desperately needed by at least one cat'.

Hope you find a new furry friend very soon.


----------



## peaceandquiet1 (15 February 2015)

Loads of cats on Gumtree needing rehomed  -found a mother and son pair and a pregnant female on Gumtree-I could not bear to be without a cat and agree that it is a good thing to offer a home to a needy animal. I miss my Spice and Bruno every day and I still cry for them - I like that idea of precious memories in a vault.


----------



## Serianas (15 February 2015)

So fate my have smiled on us... the girly we went to meet yesterday had the reserve taken off of her, so we went today and put a reserve on her! Hopefully we will pass the home visit, but I know they can be very picky.  Wish us luck!


----------



## CLM (15 February 2015)

Very good luck!    I had to wait a month after my poor old boy died, it was the longest month of my life.  I absolutely had to get another, and then later a second to keep the first company...the home visit for us took just a few minutes, I think basically a check we didn't live too close to a main road and that we were able to care for a cat.  Looking forward to pictures when she arrives&#128522;.


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (15 February 2015)

Got everything crossed for you.  Hope home visit goes well.  We had 2 from the CPL, I think we proved ourselves nutty enough not to warrant a visit as we went a few times before the kittens were old enough to bring home.


----------



## Serianas (17 February 2015)

Home ispector is coming thursday eeeeek!!!


----------



## Mrs B (17 February 2015)

Serianas said:



			Home ispector is coming thursday eeeeek!!!
		
Click to expand...

Yay!! Paws crossed ...


----------



## Alec Swan (17 February 2015)

Serianas said:



			&#8230;&#8230;..

Dont even know why im posting, things are just a jumbled mess atm, and I dread going home after work with no-one to greet me, sit with me while I cook, and then go sit on the sofa back to greet the OH ten mins before his hometime.
		
Click to expand...

We all part from someone,  or something in life,  and of course it hurts,  of course we remember the happy times and the intimacy,  but when they leave,  we have no choice but to move on.  I'm not too sure that we always replace what we've lost,  but we do find that afresh start helps us,  I feel sure.

Good luck with your 'inspection',  I'm sure that the only required in-put will be love.  Strange people,  cats,  aren't they? 

Alec.


----------



## Shady (17 February 2015)

whoo hooo!!! good luck, i'm sure it will be fine. want pics mind!!xxxx

as i am typing this i have 1 cat to my left, 1 cat to my right and 1 on my lap head butting my chin, love my cats!!!


----------



## Serianas (19 February 2015)

Omg an hour and a half to go :S and its raining like hell... going to explode!  got to get my thoughts together so i dont come off like the crazy cat lady from the Simpsons!


----------



## duckling (19 February 2015)

Fingers crossed Serianas!


----------



## Mrs B (19 February 2015)

How did it go, Serianas?


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (19 February 2015)

Crazy people are cat lovers! 

Hope you've been approved.


----------



## Serianas (19 February 2015)

I would like to introduce you to the newest member of our family (who we pick up at 3 on Saturday)... Little Miss Weetabix!  The photo is a little large to say the least lol


----------



## Meowy Catkin (19 February 2015)

Oh gosh, she's got the biggest green eyes.  Lovely.


----------



## Mrs B (19 February 2015)

Lovely! Sweet smudgy black nose and on her chin too  Lucky little one ...


----------



## CLM (19 February 2015)

She's lovely, glad it all went well.   You'll be counting the hours till 3 on Saturday&#128522;.


----------



## Shady (19 February 2015)

just lovely S !!! so pleased for you  xx


----------



## Peregrine Falcon (20 February 2015)

Awwwww, look at that gorgeous little face. 

Chuffed for you.  Will wait patiently for more pics on Saturday.


----------



## duckling (20 February 2015)

Aw she's very cute! So pleased you got her  lucky cat.


----------



## Serianas (20 February 2015)

She is a real sweetie... they said she was a shy puss but the first time we met she marched up to me and headbumped my hand! Then yesterday through the meet and greet, she would nudge me if i had the audacity to stop stroking her.  She going to rule the roost i can just tell!

Though this weekend is busy, we have to pick up Salems ashes and bury them before we pick her up.  Will be a weird day of loads of emotions but will be worth it... I had a very strange dream where I let Salem out of a cage someone was keeping him in and he headbumped weetabix... that can only mean he approves right?


----------



## Alec Swan (20 February 2015)

Serianas said:



			She is a real sweetie&#8230; &#8230;&#8230;.. ... I had a very strange dream where I let Salem out of a cage someone was keeping him in and he headbumped weetabix... that can only mean he approves right?
		
Click to expand...

Correct,  on both counts! 

Alec.


----------



## BlackRider (22 February 2015)

Well done for getting Miss Weetabix she's adorable 

I went out the next day after loosing my wonderful Alfred, and got another (from a rescue) I'm glad I did, the house was so empty.


----------



## nutrock (23 February 2015)

Absolutely stunning !!


----------

